# white stuff on fish



## DMONEY09 (Oct 27, 2008)

today i woke up too my female breeding con with white stuff all over her face and a little on gill i wonder at it is.yesterday i bought a male so they can breed and i wonder if he gave her the deases or wateva it is.................. is it parasite?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yes-dose with meds meant for external parasites, i believe its primafix. It could be ich. The disease section has a lot more info than the lounge does. Good luck. 
pictures?


----------



## DMONEY09 (Oct 27, 2008)

ok ty and i have no pics imma try and save her


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

this thread may be of help to you. good luck!
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=137530


----------



## DMONEY09 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nick G said:


> this thread may be of help to you. good luck!
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=137530


thanks man dat helped alot


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## DMONEY09 (Oct 27, 2008)

HAD NO MONEY TO BUY MEDS FOR HER DO I USED STRESS COAT AND CHAGED 50%OF THE WATER AND TOOK THE HEAT UP TOO 85 DEGREZE AND WENT TO WORK THEN CAME HOME CHECKED THE TANK SHE WAS SWIMMIN HER A$$ OFF I WAS AMAZED SHE HAD NO MORE WHITE THING ON HER EYES BUT IT WAS STILL ON HER NOSE NOW TODAY THERES NO WHITE STUFF ON HER SHES PERFECTLY FINE NOW


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Nevermind. Computer didnt load all of the page. Looks like its all taken care of.. Sry guys


----------



## DMONEY09 (Oct 27, 2008)

CAME HOME LAST NIGHT TO SEE HER WITH WHITE STUFF ALL ON HER AGAIN THIS TIME IS WAT MUCH MORE ON HER SO I DIDNT BOTHER TO WORRIE .... WOKE UP NEXT MORNING AND SHE WAS DEAD


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

That sucks man..

OH YEA UR CAPS LOCK IS ON........


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I had read somewhere that during certain periods fish produce more slime coating to prevent X ( can't remember) if it gets bad enough the specie will eventually suffocate and die.


----------

